# Pictures of My Girls (New picture added on page 2)



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

[attachment=2:nyv8eg5f]bianca32510.jpg[/attachment:nyv8eg5f]
[attachment=1:nyv8eg5f]curledBianca.jpg[/attachment:nyv8eg5f]
[attachment=0:nyv8eg5f]Brina32510.jpg[/attachment:nyv8eg5f]


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

I couldn't leave out my foster baby Amy.
[attachment=1:3g32tpuj]AmyFoster2.jpg[/attachment:3g32tpuj]
[attachment=0:3g32tpuj]AmyFoster.jpg[/attachment:3g32tpuj]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

They are all adorable.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

what pretty little ladies! <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

They are all beautiful.


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

cuties


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

It's funny. They were all curious about the remote so I put it there for them the sniff during our play time. Greyson the cat was unhappy when Bianca snuggled up to him and got got down after that.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

Aww your girls are so cute!!!! My girl likes to attack and bite remotes!! :lol: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pho ... =655104746 <--pic of Miss Muffet in action attacking a remote!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

All are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

Adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls*

Such adorable hedgies


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of My Girls (new picture of Brina Added)*

Brina was on my lap last night and I couldn't resist her little face:

[attachment=1:2dcfftad]Brina41510.jpg[/attachment:2dcfftad]

My Potato 

[attachment=0:2dcfftad]brina2-4152010.jpg[/attachment:2dcfftad]
Lovin the nose


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So cute, they looks so snuggly and comfortable. Hope you don't try taking the remote from them, they look like they had their favorite show on lol  Too adorable, ty for sharing


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She has such a curious look on her face in the first picture. Brina is beautiful!


----------

